# Living Cost In Puerto Vallarta



## Hannes

Hi Friends,

we are a family with 2 small children 5 & 7 that are thinking to move to PV. I got offered a job and we have to know more or less what will be our living cost. 
I already got the school fees of the American school and the British school, but we are missing all the other stuff.
House we are thinking in a nice neighborhood with 3 bedrooms. Rental.

Thanks for your help.

Hannes


----------



## sparks

The trick will be to get away from the tourist rentals which are usually rented by the week or month. They can be very expensive

Next is what do you mean by a "nice neighborhood". If you want all nice houses on your block, no noise and clean ... you'll probably need a tourist area or gated community. Mexican communities will have mansions next to shacks, noisy and often not too clean.

I would check with Vallata Scene site and message board for better ideas
The Puerto Vallarta Scene Forum • Index page


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your move. Has your prospective employer been able to provide any information.


----------



## Hannes

Thanks Sparks,

we lived some 5 years ago in Merida for 2 years, so we know about Merida, I was thinking to get information about Vallarta. With nice neighborhood I mean clean, nice houses, that is what we had in Merida Yucatan Mexico and it was not a tourist area also not a gated community. 
Thanks for the 2 links.


----------



## Biotza

Hi Hannes,
I lived 5 years in Puerto Vallarta, I have 3 kids, two of them were born there. If you are thinking about the American o Britics you should live in La Marina, houses there are not cheap,but, you may find something you like and close to your budgget. I lived in La Marina, in a townhose, condo. called RESIDENCIAL CLUB DE GOLF, is in Pelicanos 200, and there are many villas for rent, one, two and four beds. the 4 beds are aroud 1500 USD, 2 for 1000, it has a nice swimming pool and a lot of space for the kids to play, and all is built around the comun area....parking lot is underground, so the kids are free to round around.
The telephone ..... contract around 150 USD
Tel. bill.......depends on you...aroun 150 to 250 USD...ones I got a 400 USD one(1 month charge)
(but there are plans that include wireless internet. TELMEX)
Cable TV......80 USD
SKY........100 UDS
Electricity.....this is bad.....but it depends on you too.... 150 USD in normal...200 USD too, but it can go up to 800 USD in summer time, depends on the A/C (the electric bill is for two months)
Water service...usually paid by the land lord...is cheap 10 USD...exagerating.
I used to spend around 200 Usd a week in groceries, we are 5 and the maid 6.
Maid services....depends, from 80 USD a week to a 100-1500 if living in.
You need to check with them the ironning...some charge it 6 USD for 12pieces....or is included,depend on your arrangement with them.
Gas....150USD or you can have smaller taks, but I dont know now $$$$
Restaurants......Vallarta is the Gourmet capital of Mexico, are not very cheap, but there are really nice ones, most of the fine ones are open for dinner only, Los Xitomates, Cafe des Artites, but there are plenty.....LOTS of restaurants....150USD for 2 or in some 150USD for 5.
Italian: Spresso, and La dolce Vita
Mexican: Los Xitomates, El Arrayan
French: Cafe
Beah: El Barracuda
What else???????
If you have more questions....

By the way.....you know, I love Vallarta, now I live in Santo Domingo Dom. Rep...but my husband company is moving him to Nassau....so can you help me out too?? 
Hows Bahamas??? schools???? living $$$$????
Regards,
BIO.


----------

